# Cambea's?



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey all! I feel like a ping pong ball...my last 2 didn't work out either








(did more research on one and decided no, and one is unwilling to hold her until I come back from vacation







). So..back at square one. I found this site again today (I swear I've been to every maltese breeder site on the internet lol). They seem pretty nice, and their available girls are just darling







(link) . I'm going to be in FL soon for a tae kwon do training conference, and while I'm there I could drop in and see them (they wont be quite ready until 3 weeks after my trip, but at least I can meet my future girl before deciding). Do ya'll know anything about them? 
Thanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen their website before. I think I heard they were a good breeeder but I'm not sure.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've never heard of them. They look like they are into their Bichons a lot more than the Maltese. Their main thing seems to be selling puppies---just the impression I get from their site.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I just looked at their website and some of thier "available" pups were only 8 weeks...I don't know if they plan to keep them until 12 weeks or not though. Also, on their puppy quiz, there was a question about how many times daily you should feed a 9 week old puppy...so I don't know.
As I'm sure you know after reading here, you should wait until they are 12 weeks old to get them. This is something I was unaware of when I got my Perri, but now I know that reputable breeders will NOT let you take a puppy home until it is 12 weeks.
You should definately see what their position is on this I think.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Beverly Weddington (owner of Cambea's) mostly shows Bichons. She occasionally breeds her male show Maltese though, and that's why she sometimes has maltese puppies. She DOES hold them until 12 weeks for sure. I got Jack at 13 weeks from her, actually.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you guys! I have visited her site many times before and this is the first time she's had puppies on her site, that makes me feel a little more easy. I think the founder of the tae kwon do association I'm a part of has two of her bichons, but I don't remember for sure. If it's true that helps me even more, because I've taken care of his dogs, and they're very sweet. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Her site seems to portray that of a responsible breeder based on the information she provides and the fact that she requires a spay/neuter agreement and limited AKC registration. The fact that Cindysilver got Jack from her is a huge plus. 

I was a little put off by all the bible quotes but that's just me!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not fond of breeders who find they need to advertise their puppies on dogs for sale sites.
Cambeas does this. Buyer, BEWARE and *BE AWARE.*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm not fond of breeders who find they need to advertise their puppies on dogs for sale sites.
> Cambeas does this. Buyer, BEWARE and *BE AWARE.*[/B]



I well understand what you are saying about the dogs for sale sites, but what does it say about the breeder whose website pops up numerous times when you type search words into the search engines and they come up numerous times. It costs big bucks to be able to do this and keep ratings at the top. Show pups are certainly not sold through places like this, so, to me I question just how many dogs they have and how many pet pups they are selling. Being around the show ring, I'm sure you are familiar with the joke that when asked, no breeder has more than four dogs and "may" have a pup available in time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hey all! I feel like a ping pong ball...my last 2 didn't work out either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where will you be in Florida, near Tampa? There are other Florida breeders... if you need a list let me know.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't like the fact that she takes CASH only and NO refunds.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think some exhibitor breeders pay to have their names pop up in searches all the time. Some are listed numerous times due to wins in the ring and having their dogs in others' pedigrees. I know many good
breeders do not even put puppy pics for sale on their own sites. If you plug in a certain kennel name or breeder's name, of course it will come up first (hopefully).


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't think some exhibitor breeders pay to have their names pop up in searches all the time. Some are listed numerous times due to wins in the ring and having their dogs in others' pedigrees. I know many good
> breeders do not even put puppy pics for sale on their own sites. If you plug in a certain kennel name or breeder's name, of course it will come up first (hopefully).[/B]



I'm not referring to that type listing. It is easy to distinguish between the two. Just type in available maltese, maltese available, maltese puppies for sale, or similiar words. This type listing has nothing to do with show wins.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listings can show up first on a search and have nothing to do with the amount of money paid. If you type in maltese dogs for sale, you will get Divine in the top searches- this by no means say that they have a abundance of puppies for sale or that they pay big bucks to be there, we all know they are very respected. The search algorithm that the search engines employ simply put them higher in the ranks. There are 'paid' searches, they usually show up on the right side of the screen but that ranking all depends on the wording/parameters and targeting of thier ad and not neccesarily the amount of money they paid.

point is, the ranking of an ad on a search engine won't say much about about them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178237
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K-4-P, I am involved in search engine optimization at work and you described the situation very well. You obviously know a lot about the subject. So true...you can't "blame" someone for being at the top of an "organic" search; that's for sure!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not an expert at all but... why dont they have pedigrees on the site? Why are they breeding two different breeds... do they have enough room for that?! all those dogs?







These are some questions maybe you might wanna ask when you talk to the breeder.

I think picking a breeder also depends on what type of look your looking for... or maybe you just dont care about a look.. but just want a pup.. ya know..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am feeling uncomfortable with what seems to be bashing a breeder and yet no one has given any concrete information ..... just speculation and innuendo. A breeder's reputation is important to them, I'm sure, and is it fair for us to speculate why they do this or that and assume that it in some way is wrong?

She may accept "cash only" because she has been burned too many times and she probably breeds two (similar) breeds because she loves them both and she may have a huge home with plenty of room for many dogs. What I just said is speculation, too, and there may be not an ounce of fact to it but just wanted to show that there could be reasons for the things we are speculating on. 

I don't know the breeder being asked about but it just seems like we are all jumping on the band wagon and assuming the worst without factual info to go on.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I am feeling uncomfortable with what seems to be bashing a breeder and yet no one has given any concrete information ..... just speculation and innuendo. A breeder's reputation is important to them, I'm sure, and is it fair for us to speculate why they do this or that and assume that it in some way is wrong?
> 
> She may accept "cash only" because she has been burned too many times and she probably breeds two (similar) breeds because she loves them both and she may have a huge home with plenty of room for many dogs. What I just said is speculation, too, and there may be not an ounce of fact to it but just wanted to show that there could be reasons for the things we are speculating on.[/B]


I know its speculation.. but I'm pretty sure thats the same reason why she is only accepting CASH. I have heard some horror stories about some breeders being BURNED BIG TIME! It's a shame... I dont think it matters how the breeder accepts payment as long as cash isnt a prob for you... just make sure to get a receipt or something as proof. 

I was told by a breeder that has been around a LONG time and knows A LOT (if not ALL) of these other breeders around the country.. and she told me.. that you have to be careful.. not all breeders are trust worthy (honest)... some wont even give you your deposit back if something goes wrong. 

My suggestion is to call the breeder Cambea.... ask questions.. ya know.. and then talk to the SM member that has dealt with this breeder in the past... 
If this is the breeder for you.. you just know when you talk to her.









I have to say... this has been an experience looking for my new pup... I have talked to 8 different breeders.. and learned A LOT. I def think its good to call around to DIFFERENT breeders to hear what they have to say.. and how they run their breeding program.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think the site looks pretty good. It has a lot of information in the site regarding what to expect rasing a puppy. I think having 2 breeds isn't that uncommon. She shows her BF's. I really don't see any red flags. 
I think maybe people just can't help but compare to the "top" breeders since so many are getting puppies. I don't think all the "other" breeders should be dismissed until they are contacted and evaluated. 
Cambea's sure doesn't look to be a puppymill or the like. I really don't agree with the way people feel they can bash breeders without even knowing anything about them. Just because they aren't Chrisman, Marcris or Divine doesn't mean they shouldn't be given a chance. 
JMHO



> I am feeling uncomfortable with what seems to be bashing a breeder and yet no one has given any concrete information ..... just speculation and innuendo. A breeder's reputation is important to them, I'm sure, and is it fair for us to speculate why they do this or that and assume that it in some way is wrong?
> 
> She may accept "cash only" because she has been burned too many times and she probably breeds two (similar) breeds because she loves them both and she may have a huge home with plenty of room for many dogs. What I just said is speculation, too, and there may be not an ounce of fact to it but just wanted to show that there could be reasons for the things we are speculating on.
> 
> I don't know the breeder being asked about but it just seems like we are all jumping on the band wagon and assuming the worst without factual info to go on.[/B]


LOL!! We are on the same page! I tried to reply and my computer froze up and when I finally got to post I came back and found you had posted almost exactly what I was feeling.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i considered this breeder a couple of years ago when i thought adding a second dog was a good idea (at the time, it REALLY wasnt a good idea at ALL, what was i thinking???). i know the area she lives in, and it's not a trailer with cages behind it, i can promise that LOL. i may have only talked to her once or twice, but i left it feeling that she was genuinely in it because she loves the breeds, NOT for $$$. 

similar to what carrie said, simply because this woman (or ANYONE breeding maltese, for that matter) is not chrisman, marcris, divine, or any of the other lines that everyone else here seems to be getting, does not mean she's a puppymill for crying out loud. 
like k/c's mom, i'm not impressed with a website with biblical quotes all over it, but which one of us can state factually that the site uses that as a "Look! We're GOOD Christian people!" lure? yes, many millers do that, but my uncle does that as well. he sells FRUIT and his store is plastered in signs with bible quotes, it's a little much LOLOL. to be honest, walking into his store makes me feel like the second i walk out, i will be struck by lightning, but that's another story....

contrary to what any new or potential malti-moms may gather from here, there are NOT only 5 or so places to buy a maltese. when it comes time for me to buy a second, i would love to say i'm getting a fancy one, but i'll never be able to afford that. people like me will find a hobby breeder and be happy with it









okay i'm done being cranky.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know much about Cambeas other than they've been around a long time. Cash isn't
suspicious to me as I used to ask for cash or a cashier's check too. Getting burned is 
no fun. The only thing I see that bothers me is..and I said this before..why is she advertising
on a puppies for sale site? I don't mean her website. I would ask her about that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Does this breeder advertise actual puppies for sale or just their kennel? Lots of top breeders advertise their kennel on some of the directory sites. I've even seen Happy B's kennel on one. Here is a link to one directory and some of the very best breeders are on this list. They are not advertising actual puppies but just promoting their kennel. Even Divine, Chrisman, Dar-Lynn's, and Malta Angel are on the list. This doesn't bother me at all. How else can those looking for puppies find them or find out about the Maltese breed, see pictures of Maltese, etc. 

http://www.dogbreedz.com/links/breeders-maltese.cfm


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178246
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listings can show up first on a search and have nothing to do with the amount of money paid. If you type in maltese dogs for sale, you will get Divine in the top searches- this by no means say that they have a abundance of puppies for sale or that they pay big bucks to be there, we all know they are very respected. The search algorithm that the search engines employ simply put them higher in the ranks. There are 'paid' searches, they usually show up on the right side of the screen but that ranking all depends on the wording/parameters and targeting of thier ad and not neccesarily the amount of money they paid.

point is, the ranking of an ad on a search engine won't say much about about them.
[/B][/QUOTE] 

K-4-P, I am involved in search engine optimization at work and you described the situation very well. You obviously know a lot about the subject. So true...you can't "blame" someone for being at the top of an "organic" search; that's for sure!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for this information. I'm always eager to learn and to admit when I don't know all the facts. I was just going from the information I had at hand which is the emails/ads I get to pay certain fees to have my very limited website rank higher in the search engines. One service charges something like $75 for a set up, then $29 per key words per month. For instance, if I had done this and used the words maltese available, it would have been a little over $100 the first month and $29 each thereafter. Then, if I had done another such as pet maltese for sale, it would have added $29 more a month.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm not an expert at all but... why dont they have pedigrees on the site? Why are they breeding two different breeds... do they have enough room for that?! all those dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volumn as well as their knowledge of the breeds would be more important to me than whether they had one or two breeds. There are a number of well known, respected breeders who have two breeds. In fact, I read on Info Dog a few weeks ago where someone you would all recognize has Maltese and Shiz Thu. I don't know how old this information is, and I've never seen them show the other breed, but the information is there. 
This breeder in this thread might have just a few of both breed. If she breeds to standard, shows them, is responsible in placing pups, then this might be a far cry better than some of those with one breed who have forty or fity stuffed in cages three high in their garage or outbuilding and advertises on their website that their pups are home raised.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K-4-P, I am involved in search engine optimization at work and you described the situation very well. You obviously know a lot about the subject. So true...you can't "blame" someone for being at the top of an "organic" search; that's for sure!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for this information. I'm always eager to learn and to admit when I don't know all the facts. I was just going from the information I had at hand which is the emails/ads I get to pay certain fees to have my very limited website rank higher in the search engines. One service charges something like $75 for a set up, then $29 per key words per month. For instance, if I had done this and used the words maltese available, it would have been a little over $100 the first month and $29 each thereafter. Then, if I had done another such as pet maltese for sale, it would have added $29 more a month.
[/B][/QUOTE]

All those spammers who say they can get you to the top of the search engines won't actually get you to the top. If they could do that then everyone would be at the top. There is lot of work and money necessary to get to the top. 

We have a full-time person at our company who works on this and he attends many expensive seminars in various cities, plus we have a couple support staffers and an outside (local) firm that supports us in this endeavor as well. We probably will spend more than $100,000 this year on Search Engine Optimization including salaries, optimizing our web site, pay per click, etc. Believe me, if we could do it for $29 a month, we would!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Does this breeder advertise actual puppies for sale or just their kennel? Lots of top breeders advertise their kennel on some of the directory sites. I've even seen Happy B's kennel on one. Here is a link to one directory and some of the very best breeders are on this list. They are not advertising actual puppies but just promoting their kennel. Even Divine, Chrisman, Dar-Lynn's, and Malta Angel are on the list. This doesn't bother me at all. How else can those looking for puppies find them or find out about the Maltese breed, see pictures of Maltese, etc.
> 
> http://www.dogbreedz.com/links/breeders-maltese.cfm[/B]



There was a discussion on another site I'm on a few months back about advertising. What it boils down to is there are all forms of advertising from the newspaper and dog magazines to ads on the internet. I think we can assume that anyone looking for a show dog is first going to look at the reputation/record of those who have dogs in the ring. They are then going to look in such magazines as Top Notch Toy and Dog News. Others will go to the internet. I've seen some of the "top" breeders advertise on such sites as Puppyfind. Does that make them a bad breeder or unethical? In my opinion if they take the contact from that ad and go with it just like they would if they received a phone call or someone approached them at a show. Now, if they just make arrangements to get the money and sell the pup, then they are no better than the puppymiller. 
We all have to start somewhere. Last year, I sold five Maltese. I do limited advertising, but I need to make the $$$ I do spend count the most. I think the site you are referring to cost me $25 a year. This lists my website. Like you say, it is important to get your name before the public, whether it be in dogs or selling toilet paper.
I may be rambling, but the point I am trying to make on this whole thing is that the more one spends on advertising, whether it is developing an elaborate website or through placing ads all over the net, the more likely it is that this breeder has a number of pups for sale. Some of the "fanciest" website hide puppymills. Now, I'm not talking about a particular breed or a particular person here. Also, just consider that if one wants to develop a website (which is advertising), then they are smart enough to only put good things about them out there. If they don't know what to put, they can always go on someone else's site and copy from them. In fact, my Schnauzer friend sent me something to this effect last week where one breeder copied information from another site onto hers and got caught.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

All those spammers who say they can get you to the top of the search engines won't actually get you to the top. If they could do that then everyone would be at the top. There is lot of work and money necessary to get to the top. 

We have a full-time person at our company who works on this and he attends many expensive seminars in various cities, plus we have a couple support staffers and an outside (local) firm that supports us in this endeavor as well. We probably will spend more than $100,000 this year on Search Engine Optimization including salaries, optimizing our web site, pay per click, etc. Believe me, if we could do it for $29 a month, we would!
[/QUOTE]


Thanks. They didn't get any of my money.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the type of site I mean. It explicitly says puppies and dogs for sale.
Maltese breeders with dogs and puppies for sale


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Luvmalts<3:

I recently saw your PM to me asking about Crystal Elegance. We got Shayna from them, and I cannot say enough about how beautiful and healthy she is and what a great temperament she has. Did you mapquest where they are in West Virginia to where you are in NC? They are 6-7 hours from the DC area, but I do know people travel that distance from here to get one of her puppies. We were lucky that one of her puppies happened to be in the area (at Joy's house) for us to have a look at and eventually adopt!

Shayna is soooo smart (perhaps too smart) and such a firebrand. At 13 weeks, she was already going up and down the stairs! She learned to sit in 20 minutes. Amy (the breeder of Crystal Elegance) trains her dogs to go outside, so we're still struggling on the going on pee pads inside (she's 5 months now, and we've had her for about 2 months). Our trainer said that Maltese are notoriously hard to housebreak and not to be surprised if Shayna is 10 months to a year before she is fully housebroken. She's very good with going outside. 

Although I don't know what her adult hair will be like, her puppy hair is straight (not cottony and very little curl -- some on the back legs), and she has lemon color on her ears. She seems to be easy to groom because she doesn't mat even if I miss a daily brushing. I assume this is because her hair is straight. It also falls naturally into a middle part; I don't think all Maltese's hair does this. She has minimal tear stains which is great, compared to some of the other Maltese I have seen. She has the perfect black nose, eyes and paw pads. I mentioned in my PM to you that a woman who lives down the street and has been showing Maltese for 20 years (her line comes from the well-regarded Hi-Lite Maltese, which is based in Washington state) thought she was good enough to show as a puppy. 

BTW, I understand Amy used to be the midwife of Chrisman Maltese, so she's got a lot of experience. Feel free to PM me if you need/want more info.

[attachment=5634:attachment] [attachment=5633:attachment]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> BTW, I understand Amy used to be the midwife of Chrisman Maltese, so she's got a lot of experience. Feel free to PM me if you need/want more info.[/B]


I thought Chris and Manny were both men .. am I wrong? How could they have a midwife?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182293
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the midwife was for the dogs???? Just a guess!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

CharmyPoo:

I was told that Amy used to be a midwife to the Maltese dogs born to Chrisman Maltese. Chris and Manny ARE men . . . but I assume as a midwife, Amy helped with the births of the Chrisman Maltese puppies. I really don't know the details, e.g. when, how long ago, etc.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought "dogs" too but I always assumed with Chris and Manny has a ton of experience so I jumped to thinking about human babies.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> i considered this breeder a couple of years ago when i thought adding a second dog was a good idea (at the time, it REALLY wasnt a good idea at ALL, what was i thinking???). i know the area she lives in, and it's not a trailer with cages behind it, i can promise that LOL. i may have only talked to her once or twice, but i left it feeling that she was genuinely in it because she loves the breeds, NOT for $$$.
> 
> similar to what carrie said, simply because this woman (or ANYONE breeding maltese, for that matter) is not chrisman, marcris, divine, or any of the other lines that everyone else here seems to be getting, does not mean she's a puppymill for crying out loud.
> like k/c's mom, i'm not impressed with a website with biblical quotes all over it, but which one of us can state factually that the site uses that as a "Look! We're GOOD Christian people!" lure? yes, many millers do that, but my uncle does that as well. he sells FRUIT and his store is plastered in signs with bible quotes, it's a little much LOLOL. to be honest, walking into his store makes me feel like the second i walk out, i will be struck by lightning, but that's another story....
> ...



This was a very humorous post and we need this sometimes.









Cheers, Nedra


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. i WAS extra cranky that day, wasn't i??? my apologies to everyone!!! 

"have another drink, ann...and stay away from the volatile topics...." 

sure! no problem there! LOL

ann marie and the "that's my mommy...right in the middle of the mess..." buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ann Marie, PLEASE PLEASE don`t ever change. We love you more for the way you are.


----------

